# Best website for last resort foods?



## Cheese (Oct 5, 2016)

I've done much looking around and found several good sites to purchase a stockpile of last resort food items. The problem I have is that many of these sites will have a good majority of my list taken care of but are almost always out of stock of the absolute essential items I'm looking to buy. 

What are some of the websites being used by you? I'm looking to spend a substantial amount of money, I just need a place I can get it all from without buying from multiple sites. I should mention that I am more interested in bulk items (25-50lbs minimum) in the following categories:

Powdered Whole Eggs, Spices, Powdered Dairy, Dried Beans and other things. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I prefer Augason Farms. I don't like the premixed foods, most of them contain too much salt and other preservatives. I also feel it is more versatile to have individual ingredients. 

I am sure others will chime in with their preferred vendors.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I like Augason farms to . I would like to see other sites as well .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

better off splitting your purchase .... you're not EVER going to get a single shipment to your location anyway - something like the dry goods (beans & rice ect ect) are going to ship wayyyyy before any dehydrated dairy is available ....

request a hold until shipment is complete - surprised if anyone agrees - you'll land up bare azzed and starving ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cheese said:


> I've done much looking around and found several good sites to purchase a stockpile of last resort food items. The problem I have is that many of these sites will have a good majority of my list taken care of but are almost always out of stock of the absolute essential items I'm looking to buy.
> 
> What are some of the websites being used by you? I'm looking to spend a substantial amount of money, I just need a place I can get it all from without buying from multiple sites. I should mention that I am more interested in bulk items (25-50lbs minimum) in the following categories:
> 
> ...


Here's your problem _Cheese_,

You've waited too long. You should have been buying a little extra at a time over the past number of years. Same with ammo, same with water, same with gasoline, replacement parts for your vehicles, etc etc...

A tried and true "Slippy Philosophy" is to buy extra of the items that you use every week or every month. Then a few times a year make some bulk purchases.

Check out the grocery stores in South Florida today as Hurricane Matthew is bearing down on the area. Many stores are completely out. Should have bought a little extra weekly, monthly, then bulk a few times a year.

Learn to live with the consequences of your in-action.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Rice and beans-spices....Go to Sams Club...split em up and repack for long term storage. I got some of all from 1998 in small quantities that I open every few years and everything is like the day I bought it. You wont find anything cheaper on the food sites.....


----------



## Cheese (Oct 5, 2016)

I have plenty of extra supplies in case of a true emergency, but thanks.


----------

